# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  شو موقفج يوم شفتي ريلج اول مره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## FFF

السلام عليكم 

شحالكن 

بغيت افتح موضوع عسب اشوي نضحك 

يوم شفتيه 

شو صارلج ؟؟؟؟؟

وهو شو كان شعوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشو قالج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واول ما شفتي كنتي محتاره ولا وافقتي على طول

خلوناااااااااا نسترجع الذكريات

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## om dana123

:12 (48): 
 :12 (35): 
 :12 (98):

----------


## كتكوتة2005

*يا سلام على الاسئلة

يسرني اني اكون اول وحدة ترد ..

- اولا : وافقت على زواجي لاني اقتنعت بالرجال وكان ملتزم ومحافظ على صلاة 
اخته راوتني صورته ( بس كانت لحيتة طويلة ) لانها كانت صورة قديمة 
بس ما شفتها ( لاني استحيت )
- ثانيا : يوم شافني هو في بيتنا ( في المجلس ) ابوي - اخوي - اخوي الكبير - امه - امي 
صراحة استحيت اشوفة وارفع عيني 

- ثالثا : قلت خلاص بتوكل على الله 
وكنت دائما اسال امي هو شكلة زين يعني مقبول 
المهم استخرت وتوكلت على الله 

وبعد سنة من هاي اللقاءات ( تمت الملجة ) 

واختي يوم الملجة صورته بكيمرة فيديو بعدين شفته عاد

والحمدلله الله يوفقه ويوفقنا يارب
ويسعدنا دنيا وآخرة وابنائنا يارب*

----------


## المهى الشمالي

ههههههههههههههه ..
انااااا عقولة ختيه من أولها دلع ..
المهم ..
الريال طلب يشوفني وانا ما توقعت ،، أول ما قالي ابويه 
قتله لا مستحييييل استحي ما بطلع ،، قالي عادي واطلعي
مافيها شي ،، قتله اليوم ما أبا خله ايي باجر عشان اكون جاهزه
نفسيا ومعنويا هههه << كانت صدمه خخخ ..
وبعد كنت يايه من السوق تعبانه قلت لابويه قول انه راده 
من السوق تعبانه وخله ايي باجر ..
المهم ،،
يا الريال بالباجر ،، ولبست العباه والشيله ،، وزقرني ابويه
وسرت ،، اول ما دخلت سلمت وتميت واقفه عند الباب مب طايعه
ادخل وتم يطالعني وانا اطالعه خخخخخ ،، وعاده ابويه يلس اونه
يعرف هاذي فلانه ،، وقالي هاذا فلان ،، وعقب ماعرف شو صارلي 
هو يالس على يساري وانا تميت أطالع سيده واتحيس عند الباب مب رايمه اوقف من المستحى هههههههههههه وزاخه قبضة الباب << اعطيهم المؤشر ابا اروح ..
وعاده يوم شافني ميته من المستحى واتحيس جيه جاان يضحك << يالفشله ،،
وقال لأبويه برايها الله يحفظها >> عااده اعطى المستشار القانوني أوامره خخخ
وقالي ابويه خلاص برايج بنتي وشخطته << ما صدقت ..
واختيه تراقبني من بعيد وتقولي يا فضيحتج شو سويتي ،، يلستي تترقصيله عند الباب هههههههه
لانه الباب زجاج ويبين من وراه ..
ويوم طلعت قال لابويه خلها تخلص فحوصاتها ..
ا

----------


## بنت القمر.

امممممممممممممممم


انا عن نفسي ما ات>كر شو موقف بس احيده كان يالس ح>الي ويرمس وانا ع سايلنت بعدين شفته خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## FFF

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكتوني صدق ايام حلوه اتذكرت عمري اول ماشفته

----------


## بنت_دبي1

هههههههههه ذكرتوني بايام .... انا يوم يوا يشوفوني طبعا امه وخواته وهو كانوا يايين... اول شي دشيت عند الحريم في الصاله اوني لابسه عباه بعد ههه وحسيت انهم يشوفون من فوق لين تحت وانا اذكر اول ما دخلت امه قالت لي ما شاءالله تبارك الله الرحمان جنهم ما شافوا في حياتهم وحده متعدله ومتكشخه المهم يلست شوي وبعدين قالوا خلاص المعرس بيدش قلت في خاطري اوووف هذا لازم يدش بعد هههههه والله شو كان قلبي يدق ويهي محمر المهم دخل ويلس حذال امه واول ما دخل على طول انا نشيت وقفت ومووووول منزله راسي تحت....عاده هو مب مصدق يطالع من فوق لين تحت حتى اذكر امه قالت لي لا تستحين يا بنتي شوفيه عدل من فوق لين تحت مثل ما يشوفج يوم سمعوا خواته كلهم ضحكوا حسيت انه قفط يا احليله ههههههههه... وبعدين الحمدلله قال في نفس اليوم خلاص ابا هالبنيه دشت في خاطري..... الله لا يحرمني منه.....

----------


## الحب الاول

ان شاءالله بعد كمن شهر برد عليكم هههه

----------


## FFF

الحب الاول 

انشالله الله يجمع بينكم

----------


## هز الرحيل

ذكرتيني بقبل عادي لاني ما كنت أعرفه بس كنت مفتشله ومع الايام عاد كل ما اشوفه يكون شعور غريب

----------


## علوكه

الله الموضوع حلو ............... انا عاد حب من النظره الاولى من طرفه هو اما انا كنت اسمع عنه في الدوام بس ما اعرفه واول مره شفته مر من جدامي حسيت باحساس غريب ما اعرف شو صارلي مثل الرجفه او بروده ما اعرف اعبر عن الموضوع ....... المهم هو اصر علي وقال لربيعاتي ابا ها كلمولي اياها....... خلاص قررت اعرس

----------


## Looooonely

الشهر الياي بخبركم لووول

----------


## uae one

هلااا 

انا شفته اول مره في يوم الملجه يالللللله كنت ارجف والله يضحك علي لليوم و باجر ههههه

----------


## نور*دبي

كككككككنت ممممممممممممممسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس سستحييييييييييييييييه

----------


## عيو دبي ون

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ... ليش ذكرتووووني ؟؟!!!! 

أنا بخبركم شوووو صااااااااااار ... المهم عقب ما وقعت على عقد الزواج .. دخلووو الرياييييييييييييييييل يتعشوووون .. وعقب مارواووحووووو ... يااااا أبووويه فديته و قالي اميييييييييييييييه تعالي ريلج بيسلم علييييييييييييييج ؟؟!! وانا أقوووله لالالالا أبووويه ما يستووووي عييييييييييييب .. المهم مسكيت أيد ابوووويه أول ما وصلنا الميلس وقفت قبل الباب ... أقووول أبووويه والله العظييييييييييييييييييييييم أن أريووولي ما تتحرك أتعووورني .. عاد أبوووويه حرج قال من شوووو تعورج بعد .. هههههههههههه تميت واقفه في نص الميلس أتقوووولووون نافوووره تمثال هههههه عاد أبويه يعرفنا ع بعض و انا عيوووني عند خالي و هو ميت علينا من الضحك .. اللي شفته منه بس كندووووره سوووداااا وأذكر كلمت مبرووووك .. ويبا يحبني ع راسي وما خلييييييييييييييييييييييييته .. و أمحرجه بعد ههههههههه تمينا اندوووووووووور على ابووووويه وحليله زين ما داااااااااااااار راسه .. ههههههههههههه وأحين دوووم يذكر هاااي السالفه و يقوووولي : تذكرين يوووووووووووووووووووم خمسنا على أبوووووج ؟؟؟ !!! ههههههههههههه و سلامتكم ..

----------


## 0_0أم بدر0_0

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ايام حلوه بصراحه ومواقفكم تضحك ..


بالنسبه لي .. ما شافي قبل الملجه ... ولا طلب يشووفني .. ملجنا بالمحكمه ياني القاااضي لباب السياره يعني حتى ما نزلت ..

بس انا شفته يوم يانى البيت عشان يخطب .. ربعت صوب الدريشه وسكرت ليتات الحجره .. كانت امي وخواتي معاي بعد .. وقعدنا نطالع .. ولا عرفته من بين كل الريايل .. 

امي تقول لي هذا واختي تقول لي هذاك .. ما ريست على واحد .. كلهم يتشابهون .. ^_^

شاافني الله يسلمكن .. فحفلة الملجه ... سوينا حفلة ملجه فالفندق ودش عليه ...باسني فوق راسي ووقف عدالي ..

اذكر كان الفستان ثجيل وماخذ المكان كله .. كنت ياايه بخوز فستاني عنه عشان اسويله مسافه عشان يوقف عدالي .. قالي خليه لا تقصينه << كااااااااااااش

وعقبها صورنا فالغرفه ..وساعتها من الخاطر دقق فيني ..ماخلى شي فيني ما شافه .. ما تروح عن بالي نظراته ابد

عقبها بأسبوع يانى البيت .. ولبست له ابيض في ابيض .. وكنت مفتحه من الخاطر .. ومستحيه .. كان يالس عدالي فنفس الكرسي على يساري ..عيونه عليه وانا عيوني فالارض ..

بصراحه ايام حلوه .. 

الله يهني كل حرمه مع ريلها .. والله يوفقج ويكتب الخير لكل وحده مالجه .. 

والسموحه طولت عليكن

----------


## al ayoon

^_^ ربي يسعدكم ويوفقكم ويحفظكم من كل شر يااارب

----------


## FFF

ههههههههههه

----------


## غلا الوصل

الله يرحم كانت ايام حلوه ياليتها ترد

----------


## هدوء20

بعدني ما شفته 
الله يرزقنا الرجل الصالح 
بس اتوقع اني بموت من المستحى

----------


## FFF

ثانكس عل المرور

----------


## برقع وردي

وايييييييييييييد روعه سوالفكم 
يله كيب توكينك 
للرفع^_^

----------


## فرحة عمر

ربي يرزقنا الزوج الصالح ^^

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

والله موضوعج حلو...اثرتي ذكريات حلوه

انا ماشفت ريلي وجها لوجه الا يوم العرس لأن ابويه يقول البنت منقود وعيب تشوف الريّال مع ان أهل ريلي حاولوا يدخلونه يوم الملجه بس ابويه ماطاع....وخلوا الفقير واقف عند باب البيت.

وعقب أخته عطتني صورته وودت له البوم الملجه مالي.

ويوم العرس كنت مستانسه وكل اللي شافني اعتقد اني اعرف ريلي من قبل من كثر الابتسامه اللي شاقه حلجي شق ههههههههه

----------


## الخجولة 2008

اللـه ,,,,,, روعـه هالموضوع ,,

أنـا كنت واااااااااااايد متحمسـه ,, نسيت شي اسمه مستحـى خخخخخخخ 
بالعكس هـو كان مستحـي اكثر عني ,, وكان يشوفني من طرف عيونه 

ومـا طولت وقفت يمكن دقيقه و طلعت ,,


ادعولي بالذريه الصالحه

----------


## ميرة الحربي

ههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة سوالفكن ^^

عقبالنا خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## خطيبة البدر

عااد انا سويت فلم هندي قبل لاا احدر الميلس تميت اتحرقص عن الباب واخوي يباني ادخل وانا مااشي وانطط وحالتي لله بس اظن انه شافني لإنه اميه حضرتها فاجه الباب وكله زجاج عااكس><

ودخلت بس ماا شفته بس شفت كندورته هههههه والله إني خبله><

----------


## بنت السلطنه

انا اول شي دشيت الميلس عند الحريم وشافوني وعقب يت امي وقالت اني اروح الميلس علشان المعرس يشوفني وانا مستحيه واايد وابوي واخوي وامه وامي موجودين وشفته شوي وبسرعه ظهرت وعقب شهرين صار العرس

----------


## تاجرة عادية

هههههههههههههههههه 
ولد عمي نتنشاوف من يومنا صغااااااااار . خخخخخخخخخخ . 
بس اتذكر اول مرة قال لي احبج يوم اتصل بييتنا وقالي احبج قلت له عيب نحنا بدو ماعندنا سوالف الحب .(ترااااي بدوية)....
وبعدين على طووول قلت له انتة قتلت سلاحفي ليش احبك وبندت في ويهة >>>>>> تراي غشيمة ومعني وقتها كان عمري 18 سنة

----------


## احلـ حب ـى

انا عني يوم ملجة ماسوينا حفله مادري ليش وريلي اصلن ماجفته وهو اصلن من هلي بس قبل
لانملج يعني صارلي فتره مب جايفتنه تقريبا سنه المهم يوم زارني بيتنا عقب الملجه هو كان يالس فالميلس وانا اتحايل ع ابوي مب طايعه ادش اوني مستحيه اخر شي ابوي عصب وقالي يويلج لو مادشيت عقب دشيت غصبن عني تخيلو من كثر مب متوتره اول مادشيت سرت عنده وسلمت عليه 
وطبعن اليهالو اللي بيتنا كلهم موجودين ويانا وابوي واختي واخته ابوي قالو توج مستحيه و اول مادشيتي ركضتي تسلمين عليه احرجني زياده بس كان يوم مب طبيعي

----------


## السويديه*

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخع

----------


## dark nigh

ياااااااااااااارب يخلووووووووونيه اشوفه و يشوفنيه

----------


## فاتنة

Up Up ^_^

----------


## قموورة حبيبها

*كنت قاااااااااااااااااااااااااافطه وصاده الصوب الثاني*

----------


## X_katom_X

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عليكن علووم والله


انا لا شفته ولا شئ

احيده يوم كنا صغاااار كنت اضربه ولا يقولي شئ ايتم صااااخ وانا اتغصص زوووود وارد اكفخه


ومن كبرت ما قمت أطب بيتهم >>> خلاص البنت اونها كبرت

ومن كبرت ما شفته

وسبحان الله يمر بالسياره جدامي بس عمري ما انتبهت اركز او اي شئ

يعني احس ماشئ نصيب في اني اشوووفه


وكل شئ نصيب ما ينعرف متى اشوفه


دعووووووووووووووواتكم

----------


## Green eYez

ذكرتيني مع إني بعدني يديده خخخخخ يعني مالجه وعرسي جريب إن شاءالله... بالنسبه ليوم الخطوبه تعرفون النظره الشرعيه وهالسوالف خخخخ بعد ما إتفقوا وخلاص أسمع يقولون حقه يللا سلم على خطيبتك أنا ما وحاني أسمع أحس إستويت عميه خخخخخخ هو منزل راسه وأنا منزله ومادري كيف شفنا بعض خخخخ بس عادي لأن من الاهل ونعرف بعض.... وعقب يوم الملجه أحس بعد إحوليت وهو مستحي حليله وأنا أأخس عنه بس قالي مبروك وجان أرد عليه اللحين لما نذكر نضحك والله يتمم العرس على خير.. ^___^

----------


## ام الحلوين2

أنا طبعا ما شفته ولا شافني إلاقبل العرس بيوم ، كنا مسوين حفله ولابسه لبس عربي . أول ما قالوا المعرس بيدخل ، صديت الجهة العكسية لباب دخوله ، ومسكين وقف حذالي وأنا عاطتنه ظهري ( صدق كنت زايغه ، حسيت بيغمى عليه وأنتفض)، والناس تطالع وميته من الضحك ، آخر شي أسمعه يطنز وأسمعه يقولهم صوروها من الجهة الثانيه ، وأسمعه يقول أول ما أشوفج أشوف ظهرج!! وتميت ما يقارب عشر دقايق على هالحاله ، إلى أن هديت وبعدها وقفت عدل ، وألحين كل ما أشوف الفيديو أفطس من الضحك ( أحسها حركة أطفال).
وتوته توته خلصت الحدوته ، وألحين بنكمل 10 سنوات من زواجنا .

----------


## Miss D&G

ماعرست من انخطب ععلى طووول بقولكم 

^^


بس حبيت اشوف مواقف البنات


مباركن عيدكم

----------


## FFF

> أنا طبعا ما شفته ولا شافني إلاقبل العرس بيوم ، كنا مسوين حفله ولابسه لبس عربي . أول ما قالوا المعرس بيدخل ، صديت الجهة العكسية لباب دخوله ، ومسكين وقف حذالي وأنا عاطتنه ظهري ( صدق كنت زايغه ، حسيت بيغمى عليه وأنتفض)، والناس تطالع وميته من الضحك ، آخر شي أسمعه يطنز وأسمعه يقولهم صوروها من الجهة الثانيه ، وأسمعه يقول أول ما أشوفج أشوف ظهرج!! وتميت ما يقارب عشر دقايق على هالحاله ، إلى أن هديت وبعدها وقفت عدل ، وألحين كل ما أشوف الفيديو أفطس من الضحك ( أحسها حركة أطفال).
> وتوته توته خلصت الحدوته ، وألحين بنكمل 10 سنوات من زواجنا .


هههههههههههه 


عاد ليش تعطينه ظهرج

----------


## bnooota

الله يسعدكم يا رب
ماشالله مواقف واايد حلووه
انا بس اتعرفت على خواته و لين الحين ما صار شي ،،، دعواتكن لي ان الله ييسر الأمور

----------


## FFF

هههههههههههه

----------


## موزاني 22

الله حلووووو انا بعدني ما صار عندي شي..

----------


## شيطونة

حلوه سوالفكم
شجعتوني أقول سالفتي
أنا كنت لابسه عباه وشيله وكان خاطري أروح أقعد قبل ما يدخلونه
عشان أختار موقع نموذجي (برج المراقبه) هههههههه
بس أخوي دخله وأنا بعدني في بداية الصاله ...كان على طرف لساني أقول له صبر
لكن سكت وأشرت بايدي ان ادخلوا
وأخوي ما أدري كيف قعدنا المهم كان هو علي يساري
وأخوي طول الوقت يسولف وينكت ويتمسخر عليه ( ترا ريلي وأخوي أصدقاء طفولة)
ما أذكر كيف اتجرأت وطالعت ناحيته.... طبعا كنت استغل الفرصه لما هو يطالع أخوي
وخواتي قاعدين في الطابق الثاني عند حافة الصاله اللي فوق واتطل على الصاله التحتيه
وشكلهم منسدحين على الأرض ويطلون بروسهم....عاد أنا كل ما رفعت عيني ...اشوف روووس اتطل علينا ( وأختي الكبيرة قاعده مع عمتي وحمياتي ...عاد لما خبروها السالفه قالت جدامهم ليش محد زقرني أطل معاكم)
المهم في نهاية القعده أخوي تم يقول له... شوف شوف ... شوف عشان ما اتقول بعدين ما شفت
يلا يلا ... وأنتي بعد شوفي ترا بس هذي المره وخلاص (لأن أختي الكبيرة أول مره دخلو ريلها عليها كانت أمي وأمه وخالاته كلهم واقفين وما قدرت اتشوف شي.. وطلبت من أبوي ان يعزمه بروحه عشان تقدر اتشوفه)
ساعتها حطينا عينا في عين بعض تقريبا 15 ثانيه مع ابتسامه صغيره
عاد انا كنت ميته من الحيى وأظن وجهي أحمممممر ...بس قويت قلبي
وكنت مصليه استخاره...وحسيت براااااحه كبيرة... كان وايد حلو الشعور
بس ما اتجرأت اني أوافق على طول... قعدت أسبوعين أفكر
وريلي يقول حق أخوي وعيال عمي ...خلوها على راحتها محد يضغط عليها
وهو بعدين قالي انه لما شافني.....اممممممم
ما أعرف لما شافني أول مره ولا ثاني مره في الملجة
حس بأحساس وااااايد حلو.... حتى كان مخزن رقمي في موبايله باسم "أجمل أحساس"
وهو يقول انه كان شايفني قبل لما كنت أنزل من باص المدرسه (يعني قبل 5 أو 6 سنين ) وحطني في باله من يومها

----------


## توتة الامارات

*انا ابوي والمبادئ ممنوع منعا باتا انه يشوفج اوينضرلج نضره شرعيه يحرم عكيفه الوالد انزين امه اتصلت ف امي وقالت نحن موافقين بس الولد يبا يشوف البنت يعني نضره شرعيه اميه قالتلهم مبادئ ابوي انه مايبا هالشي شونسوي الحرمه وولده اصرو اصرار تام ليش اكيد البنت فيها شي وهم خاشين عنا وحليلي والله حلوه خخخ مداح( نفسه )انزين امايه قالت حق امه خلو الولد يطلع من الميلس شنه بيسير السياره اوناسي تليفونه الميلس برع وخلت امه ادخله الصاله عشان يشوف الاميره النائمه اللي هي انا وطلعت بعد محاولات لاني ميته مابا وحرمت مثل ابوي وقلت لا مابا ابوي صادق لا بعدين طلعت الريال عينه مفججه وينها هالي عذبتنا ويا ابوها يوم طلعت ماادري ليش مت من الضحك خييييبه عينها قويه بس هو ضحك استانس يقول حق ماشاء الله ابتسامته حلوه امه شوفها انت عشان نملج وانا جدامه محمره خجلا والحمد لله عدت على خير خخخخ سوالفكم حلوه*

----------


## سنفورة ضخمة

ههههههههههههههه كان يالس مجبل الوالد، ولما دخلت يت عيني على صبع ريوله الكبير هههههههههههه قلت في خاطري صبعه عوووود انتبهت على اخويه يأشر بعصاته يرفعها وينزلها جان اطير بره ، عقب ياني اخوي يقولي بلاج طلعتي قلت له انت تأشر بالعصااااااه مات عليه من الضحك

----------


## jumana

بالتوفييييييييييق للجميع

----------


## ظبية*الامارات

ههههههههههههه

شعوور غير وموقف غير بس كلها حلوه هالمواقف

ذكرتووني

----------


## نور*دبي

mn awl mra shefth knt msssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ssssssssssssssssssstttttttt7ia bs 7bita wo wafgt

----------


## dark nigh

ههههههههههههههههههه

فديييييييييييته

ما شفته وايد.. بس جي وايقت و ادسييت

بس اخر شي مت قهر.. الانيه ما شفته عدل.. ولا فوق هذا نظري ضعيف و هو واقف بعيييييده 

و عداله اخويه 


بس حسيت بشعور حلووووووو


الله يتممنلنــا على خير و يسسر كل امـورنــأ

----------


## خولة الشحي }~

فوووووووووووق

----------


## ام وديمه22

انا اخواني رافضين انه يشوفني وهو اخته حرمت اخوي مع انه اخوي شافها قبل لا ياخذها يوم يا الدور عليه انا حرمته الي هي اخت ريلي تكلمه في الموضوع الحبيب يتهرب عقب اتفقت حرمت اخوي ويا امها انه يزقروني في بيتهم يخلون اخوهم يشوفني تخيلوا انا ما عرف راده من الجامعه ويهي اررررررف وحترق من الشمس حرمة اخوي دقت حق امي وانا وياها ف السياره وقالتلنا تعالوا يوم رحتلهم قالتلي ترى فلان بيشوفج الحينه انا انصدمت مش متهيئه نفسيا ومعنويا وعقب الحبيب دش وانا كنت يالسه ع الكرسي سلم وعقب وقفت هو يشوفني وانا اشوف الستاره قالتلي امه شوفي انتي بعد وهو كان قاااااااافط وما كمل دقيقتين وظهر وعقبها قال لاخته انه يباني بس الشوفه الاصليه شفته يوم الملجه عقب ما تعشوا الرياييل وظهروا هو كان مروح دقتله حرمة اخوه قالتله وين تعال بتشوف العروس يا عاد ماصدق يلس ف الميلس يتراني وانا يدزوني عسب ادخل عليه يوم دخلت سلمت عليه من بعيد شحالج شخبارج وعقب يلسنا((ادرس وايد اتحرطم)) قالي مبروك وعقب تمينا ساكتين قلت لا لازم اتكلم شو تتوقعون سألته سؤال خطيييييييييييييير
,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
قتله

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

((((((((((((((تعشيت)))))))))؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ّّّّّّّّّّّّ ّّّ!!!!!!!!!!!
حتى هو ظحك ولين اليوم يطنز عليه من 4 سنوات

----------


## mahra uae

ذكريات والله

يوم ريلي خطبني وافقت لان معرف بصلاته وانا قلت اهم شي صلانه

ويوم الخطوبه انا كاشخه ودنيا قات الريال بيشوفني

ولين الساعه11 وانا اتريا وقلت الحين بيزقروني يوم بيطلعون الرياي والكل طلع ومحد تم غير ابوي والمعرس وابوه وامه 

جان عمي قال خلاص نحن رايحين انا اهنا انقهرت وااااايد

وعقب امي رمستي انهم رااااحوا خلاص انا قلتلها بس هو ما شافني

جان امي تقول انا سالته هو قال ما ابي اشوفهااا...):

وعقب اسبوع اخوي قاله انك لازم اتشوفها وعاد اتخيلوه بالمطعم وبروحناااا يا سلاااام احلي شي والله 

ودخل بو شباب وسلم وقعد وانا مستحيه مول 

..

وانا كنت كاشخه وحاطه مكياج خفيف
ورسمه عيني بتركوازي
..

جان يقول ..


انتي حاطه لزقه فوق عينج):

----------


## دانه @

الله يسعدكن ياربي

يالله عقبالنا ان شاء الله والله يستر

----------


## روح المسا

عقبالي .. ادعولي .. 

^_*

----------


## مــاتت النخوه

اشكرج على هالموضوع 

وشو كان شعوري بالمختصر 

كـــــنت اظــن وكنـــت اظـــن وخـــــــــــــــــــــــاب ظنــي

<<<<<<<<<<<< ياني احباط ماتتخيلونه 
بـــس الشكوى لله

----------


## أحلام علي

> ذكريات والله
> 
> يوم ريلي خطبني وافقت لان معرف بصلاته وانا قلت اهم شي صلانه
> 
> ويوم الخطوبه انا كاشخه ودنيا قات الريال بيشوفني
> 
> ولين الساعه11 وانا اتريا وقلت الحين بيزقروني يوم بيطلعون الرياي والكل طلع ومحد تم غير ابوي والمعرس وابوه وامه 
> 
> جان عمي قال خلاص نحن رايحين انا اهنا انقهرت وااااايد
> ...


صراحة

احسدج على هالريال

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه

تعرفين اني تميت اضحك وايدي على حلجي

ههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يوفقكم يارب ويبعد عنكم عيون الحساد

----------


## أحلام علي

> موقفي أنا يوم شفته :-
> قلت الحمد لله . . 
> .
> .
> .
> موقفه هـــو :-
> استانس وايد . . يقول مثل ما
> تخيلت وبغيت . . من بنات أول
> بس ستايل مودرن 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه

انتي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

تصدقين بالحظ فتحت عهالصفحة وطلعتي في ويهي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عيون_الورد

> ذكريات والله
> 
> يوم ريلي خطبني وافقت لان معرف بصلاته وانا قلت اهم شي صلانه
> 
> ويوم الخطوبه انا كاشخه ودنيا قات الريال بيشوفني
> 
> ولين الساعه11 وانا اتريا وقلت الحين بيزقروني يوم بيطلعون الرياي والكل طلع ومحد تم غير ابوي والمعرس وابوه وامه 
> 
> جان عمي قال خلاص نحن رايحين انا اهنا انقهرت وااااايد
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جان قلتي له طبيعي طبيعي هههههههههههههههه

----------


## YOYO_UAE

> كيفش ادا ماتسدقين حاشه راشعه لش




خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ بنااااااات نبا ترجمه فوريه

----------


## @دلوعة حبيبي@

بالنسبه لي ..يه هو واهله يخطبون وعشان يشوفني (بنت خالته تستوي ربيعه اختي الروح بالروح وهي قالت لامها عني وعقب ما شافتني امها قالت لاختها ويو يشوفوني يعني فلللللللللللم هندي)

الموهيييييم عاد اونه النظره الشرعيه وانا بمووووت من الزيغه وطبعااا الوالد رفضضضض انه يشوفني بس هو اصصصصصصصر وما طاع يروح لين يشوفني وسوى اللي براسه وشافني عقب الحمله اللي شنتهاا امي واختي علي الوالد فديته

هو كان بالصاله واقف يرمس امه (الظاهر والله اعلم يتحرطم من ابوي لانه وقفله بالبلعوم)..ويوم دخلت يت عيني بعينه (من دون قصد اصلا ما كنت ادري انه واقف بالزاويه اللي يت عيني عليها) ما شاوووف الا الريال سكت وشكله كان مفهي والله كنت بموت من الضحك بس زايغه بنفس الوقت...قعد وقعدت وامه تمت تعرفني على ولدها اووووونه .. وانا ما رفعت عيني ومن الزيييييغه بطني تم يعورني وكنت اريجف بشكل فضيع و يتني الصيحه خصوصا يوم امي قالت هاي عصفوره البيت دير بالك عليهاااا...شعور غريب والله وهو حس اني خايفه ..قالي لا تخافين ما ما باكلج بس ابى اشوفج وبظهر 

طبعا هالجمله سوت عمااااااااااااايل وحسيت اني خلاااص اباه..لاني احب الريال اللي عليه هالاسلوب واللي ما يستحي كفايه اني انا خجوووله وايد ما حب الخجووووول

وبس وطول الوقت انا عيوني بالارض وشفت ريله وعيبني اكثر لاني من النوع اللي لو بغيت اعرف نظافه الانسان اطالع ريله...والله يحفظه ريله حلللللللللوه خخخخخخخخخخوبس عقب ما ظهروا بساعه بنت خالته اتصلت لاختي وقالتلها استخف ع اختج وتم يقول اباها اباها
واليوم الثاني اتصلوا وتم الاتفاق والحمدلله ما ندمت


ضحكتني اختي المدلله لما قالت تميت اشوف ريله وانا اعرف نظافه الانسان من ريله

----------


## @دلوعة حبيبي@

انا اللي خذني هو اخو اربيعتي

شافني لما كنت ازور اربيعتي اللي هي اخته

انصدمت لما طلع جدامي شفته وشافني

بس بعدين اخته قالت له شو رايك فيها

(طبعا ها لما كان يبا يعرس يدور له وحده )
خذها 

ومدحتني  :Smile:  له عاد اللي قالته صح ما خرط من عندها

وكلم امه , وامه كلمت امي وعقب القصاص والملجه

عاد انا ما كنت ابا حفله الملجه بس امي وامه اتفقوا وانا وين؟؟ اخر من يعلم

عقب دريت وكلمته قلت لك انا ما ابا حفله الملجه اونه عصبت خخخ

عاد انا متعوده عليه بروحنا جدام امي وخواتي

بس فالحفله كيف جدام المعازيم ؟؟

ما حطيت عيني بعينه

حتي الكل لاحظ يقولون ليش ما اتسولفين بس هو يسولف 

قلت ما ابا استحي حتي يقول لي حطي عينج بعيني ابا اشوفج 

وانااااااااااااااااااااا قافطه

ما صدقت اتخلص الحفله...

----------


## بتونيا76

*والله انى أقرا سواااالفكم وبطنى يعورني .. 
انا ان شاء الله بشوفه الاسبوع الياي .. 
بس الي لاحظته ان كل البنات لهم نفس التفكير في بعض الاموووووووور 
واولها وين اقعد لما بشوفه .. ندور موقع استراتيجي
ادعوووووا لي ربي ييسر اموري ان شاء الله ..*

----------


## برقع وردي

> *والله انى أقرا سواااالفكم وبطنى يعورني .. 
> انا ان شاء الله بشوفه الاسبوع الياي .. 
> بس الي لاحظته ان كل البنات لهم نفس التفكير في بعض الاموووووووور 
> واولها وين اقعد لما بشوفه .. ندور موقع استراتيجي
> ادعوووووا لي ربي ييسر اموري ان شاء الله ..*



ان شاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله ^_^

----------


## مبروكين

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

احيد يوم بو الشباب ياا يشوفوني 

طبعااا مااااخذ راااحته وينكت ويسولف جنه بيتهم  :Big Grin: 

وانا كنت مستحية وااايد :12 (43): 

وهو مبحلق عيونه لدرجة انه امه قالتله بوحمداااان عيوووونك !! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

وانا ويهي قاااااااافط :12 (43): 

المهم 

طول الوقت انا منزلة راسي 

امي نشت ودتله صينية الحلاوة 

اول مافتحها بياكلها 

قلت الحين فرصتي عشان اشوفه  :12 (77):  :12 (11):  :12 (77): 

اول ماشفته حط الحلاوة في حلجة وكلها جاان يغصصصصصصصص  :12 (78): 

خخخخخ حشا مب عيووون <<<  :12 (94): 



لين اليوم يذكرني اونه بغيتي تجتليني هاليوم حشا مب عيون  :Big Grin: 
وتوتة توتة خلصت الحتوتة :44 (21):

----------


## FFF

> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> احيد يوم بو الشباب ياا يشوفوني 
> 
> طبعااا مااااخذ راااحته وينكت ويسولف جنه بيتهم 
> 
> وانا كنت مستحية وااايد
> 
> وهو مبحلق عيونه لدرجة انه امه قالتله بوحمداااان عيوووونك !!
> ...



هههههههههههه


اولها جي

----------

